# Need skin help



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey gang

I got my Oberon Red Ginko DX cover .....GORGEOUS, my problem is I can't figure out a good skin on the decalgirl site (decalgirl.com) Kindle is naked and I wanted the waterfall since all the colors match (I have it on my K2) but they are not making it as of yet.

I need suggestions.. you guys always come up with fantastic ideas.. help


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

ask them to make it.  they seem pretty customer friendly.
Paula ny


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I love the Orient skin and thing it would look great with the red Gingko.

I have Van Gogh's Irises and that looks good, too.

L


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks.. I am not good with the making it thing, you have to design it with their template I can't even draw stick figures I just don't have that kind of talent.. I will check into orient.. I liked Quest too , but was not sure.. keep the ideas coming.. LOL.. now I need to sit down and figure out my screen savers


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

See if you can get the "Betty" for the DX. It's a pretty cool one.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I meant ask them to make the waterfall in the DX.  They probably just haven't gotten to it yet and may move it to the top of the pile for you.  I agree the orient would look stunning.  I have the Quest and I don't think it would go very well with the red.  Too much yellow tone and brown tone. 
Paula ny


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Call decal girl and ask for Keith. I am pretty sure they can make a DX skin for you in almost any of the skin designs they carry and make for the other products.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I'd ask them to do Waterfall...and I'm sure you can be pretty persuasive.  Otherwise Orient (a little dark), Pink Tranquility (a little too light) or either Zen (a little predictable).  Otherwise a Tego if you have an image & are willing to wait.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Just reading your post in the other thread and if you want Waterfall you should really wait for it or better yet request it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Keith and Kara at DecalGirl are terrific. I got my custom Hokusai wave likety-split, with help from a member here...


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Keith and Kara at DecalGirl are terrific. I got my custom Hokusai wave likety-split, with help from a member here...


Could you please PM me with how involved, steps taken, etc. regarding your custom (or if there's a thread I need to look at and just too knackered to look)? I am considering a custom DG instead of a Tego.

Maybe Patrizia and I can order at the same time and see if the semi-custom or custom is faster...no bets on the custom though.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Could you please PM me with how involved, steps taken, etc. regarding your custom (or if there's a thread I need to look at and just too knackered to look)? I am considering a custom DG instead of a Tego.
> 
> Maybe Patrizia and I can order at the same time and see if the semi-custom or custom is faster...no bets on the custom though.


This thread has lots of info about ordering my custom skin:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,11251.0.html

L


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

OMG Leslie that is GORGEOUS.. 

I did request the waterfall a few times and was told it would be added but I will try again however now that I see Leslies I want a Ginko Leaf one similar to my design. I am not arty though so I am going to check into the person online who does this.. I LOVE that.. thanks for the idea!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

just looked, the problem is I need someone who is artistic that can do this..that would NOT be me


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

I just got the red Sky Dragon Oberon for my DX. I added the decalgirl "by any other name" skin and it looks pretty good.
Should work for yours too.
http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,23404.htm


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Patrizia, there was another thread showing a skin that someone had used a fabric swatch (I believe) to make a skin for their kindle.  (Someone who knows how to link threads maybe can do so.)  Anyway they had gone on line to search for Ginko fabric, the fabric they found is beautiful.  This is maybe an idea for your skin.  Good luck!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Patrizia, there was another thread showing a skin that someone had used a fabric swatch (I believe) to make a skin for their kindle. (Someone who knows how to link threads maybe can do so.) Anyway they had gone on line to search for Ginko fabric, the fabric they found is beautiful. This is maybe an idea for your skin. Good luck!


That was me...but I don't know how to do the custom skin with DG (I reads the thread, but it seems like someone else did the online stuff for Leslie).

And thank you, it will be gorgeous, if I could just get it done!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I saw F1's fabric.. GORGEOUS and perfect for a skin.. LOL.. !!

I called them today and asked about custom waterfall and I was told to hang on that is should be on on the site this week... sooo another week, no big deal.. I can wait.. . thanks gang


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> I saw F1's fabric.. GORGEOUS and perfect for a skin.. LOL.. !!
> 
> I called them today and asked about custom waterfall and I was told to hang on that is should be on on the site this week... sooo another week, no big deal.. I can wait.. . thanks gang


Patrizia, I just looked at DG site and Waterfall is _*ON*_ the site now!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ruby296 said:


> Patrizia, I just looked at DG site and Waterfall is _*ON*_ the site now!!


LOL! We're taking care of her, as soon as I saw it, I sent her a tweet on Twitter.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Luv

thanks for the Twitter update!! I went and checked it as soon as I got your Tweet .. It is up there but I LOVE some of the new artists as well.. oh what to order!! LOL.. thanks for thinking of me.. you know you can always find me on Twitter anytime.. LOL

Ruby thanks for the info as well.. I apprecate all of you guys making sure I got the info!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> Luv
> 
> thanks for the Twitter update!! I went and checked it as soon as I got your Tweet .. It is up there but I LOVE some of the new artists as well.. oh what to order!! LOL.. thanks for thinking of me.. you know you can always find me on Twitter anytime.. LOL
> 
> Ruby thanks for the info as well.. I apprecate all of you guys making sure I got the info!


You're very welcome! I just got the Flower Cloud for my DX on Sat and now there are more gorgeous skins on the site..........I may have to get another too!


----------

